# way to get cheap stuff



## sentra94casper (Jul 4, 2002)

Go to www.imagine-expo.com

I bought a ebook for the pioneer lcd/dvd in-dash for $55.00 dollars. They have bunch of other things too. Read FAQ in the site to know how it works. It's worth looking at.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I personally think it's a crock of shiznit, but you do what you want. 
Pyramid schemes went out in the 80's though. 
Neat idea, but I wouldn't put my money on it. 

JUST MY 2 CENTS




PS. Yes, I did read all through the web site and yes, I did see the forums where everyone and there mom is bitching to get a bump so they move closer to the final prize. It’s really quite pathetic.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That is gay actually.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What a way to waste your first post...


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

That scam is illegal. Its a classic pyramid scheme. You better hope they dont get busted because being involed in that sort of thing is a crime in some states.


----------



## sentra94casper (Jul 4, 2002)

Is the matrix legal?

Yes! An example of an illegal matrix would be one where there is no product immediately sold. Since we are selling you a product (our ebooks) there is nothing illegal about it. The matrix entry is our free gift to you when you purchase our ebooks


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I still don't see what this has to do with Car Audio?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

interesting...

first "I bought a ebook for the pioneer lcd/dvd in-dash for $55.00 dollars"

sounds like a customer...

but then "Since we are selling you a product (our ebooks) there is nothing illegal about it"

sounds like a retailer... I dont like being lied to by somebody trying to sell me shit especially in stupid ass scams like this... sorry bud.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *interesting...
> 
> first "I bought a ebook for the pioneer lcd/dvd in-dash for $55.00 dollars"
> 
> ...


w3rD, but i dont like being lied to period


----------

